# Hi from the south!



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello!  I'm Lyndsay...I've posted a couple times already but I figured I should formally introduced myself here.  I've always been interested in makeup but just recently got reaaally into it.  I discovered MAC only about 3 months ago!  It is quickly becoming an obsession but I still love my Urban Decay/Two Faced and other Sephora goodies. 

From my username I'm sure you can tell I'm from NC so hi to any other carolinians out there and everyone else too!  Yaaay


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Lyndsay!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 24, 2008)

Hope to see you around the forum!!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thaaanks!


----------



## rarity (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi I'm in the South too. I'm looking forward to participating here!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi hun! Im live half my life in the south, half in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!


----------



## MUSThaveMAC! (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi ncsugrl09!  I'm Shauna and also from NC!  Been buying MAC since July and just found this site last week.  Lurked and finally just joined!  I'm on here way too much!  Just can't get enough of this makeup!

Hello to everyone else too!  

Happy New Year!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rarity* 

 
_Hi I'm in the South too. I'm looking forward to participating here!_

 
Yay southerners! hahaha. me too!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MUSThaveMAC!* 

 
_Hi ncsugrl09!  I'm Shauna and also from NC!  Been buying MAC since July and just found this site last week.  Lurked and finally just joined!  I'm on here way too much!  Just can't get enough of this makeup!

Hello to everyone else too!  

Happy New Year!_

 

Ohh that's fabulous!  you sound like me, I just started this summer too!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Hi hun! Im live half my life in the south, half in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!_

 
Ohh that sounds like fun, I want to go to the UK so bad!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello from a North Carolina native living in Austria. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll love it here.


----------



## brownubian (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome! I live in NC (Charlotte) also! You will love this website


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

I was using M·A·C for more than ten years before I discovered Specktra.  Glad you found it so soon and welcome to the forum


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## MUSThaveMAC! (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownubian* 

 
_Hi and welcome! I live in NC (Charlotte) also! You will love this website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah!  I'm just up the street in Salisbury.  Used to work in Charlotte until about a year ago.  I visit MAC out at Northlake.  Don't cha love it?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope you're enjoying already!


----------



## Nikki1485 (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome Welcome. Isn't specktra great? I love it here and I know you will too!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Hello from a North Carolina native living in Austria. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll love it here. _

 

wow awesome!!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownubian* 

 
_Hi and welcome! I live in NC (Charlotte) also! You will love this website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh yay NC! haha, I'm from Wake Forest but really like 2 seconds from Raleigh, hehe


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I was using M·A·C for more than ten years before I discovered Specktra.  Glad you found it so soon and welcome to the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yess me too!  I only found it because of youtube...hahaa


----------



## MUSThaveMAC! (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ncsugrl09* 

 
_Yess me too! I only found it because of youtube...hahaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

My MUA told me about Spectra!  I guess she saw how addicted I am and decided to get me in even deeper! lol!


----------

